# Game 75: San Antonio Spurs @ Dallas Mavericks



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* April 7th, 2005 7:00 PM (Central Time)*


*San Antonio Spurs (55-19)* @ *Dallas Mavericks (50-24)* 



Previous Meetings - 
Spurs 94, Mavericks 80 
Spurs 107, Mavericks 89 
Spurs 98, Mavericks 95 



*Projected Starting Lineups: *

















































































*Reserves:*
































































Dirk Nowitzki is listed as questionable, but I expect him to go. Even if he doesn't play, I don't think we come away with a win. Our offense on the road has been a laughing stock, and unless Parker and Ginobili step it up big time, it will struggle again. Dallas has tons of talent to match our bench production, so not only does the bench have to bring it, but the starters definitely need to. We currently stand 5 game ahead of Dallas in the division race, so a loss here wouldn't be too dramatic. 




*Koko's Key's to Victory:*


- Rebounds. We've been getting dominated on the boards, and we've got to make a huge effort on the boards. If our offense is dry as always on the road, offensive rebounds are going to be even more crucial.


- Active on defense. Dallas goes one-on-one offensively a lot, so our guys have to be active and close the gaps and rush the shooters. Without Dirk, this would be a lot easier, but I'm expecting him to play.


- Knock down the three. We probably would have ended up losing the Clipper game had we not caught fire from three, and the three point shot is even more crucial in this game. With our tendency to stand around the perimeter, we have to be able to hit threes.




Prediction: Mavericks 99, Spurs 86


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

No posts yet? This reminds me of the old Spurs forum days. 



I'll be able to see about half the game, the first half, so I'll try to be around and post during the game, provided that the internet doesn't go down again.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> No posts yet? This reminds me of the old Spurs forum days.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be able to see about half the game, the first half, so I'll try to be around and post during the game, provided that the internet doesn't go down again.


Have no fear, Ez's here! 

I'm actually predicting a loss, but I'm still going to bet on the spurs...I guess cuz I'm an idiot :biggrin: .

Dallas 98
Spurs 92


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Ginobili isn't going to play tonight because Pop wants to rest him on the 2nd day of back-to-backs. 



I guess we'll see more of Glenn Robinson tonight, because we only have 3 wing players. (Barry, Bowen, Robinson).


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Wouldn't it have been smarter to rest Manu yesterday?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

103spurs
98 mavs

tony will take this over. i mean he will have 30 plus with atleast 10 assits and barry will do very well. we will play great tonight. and we rest manu this gm instead of last night cause pop dont think we can win tonight but he thought we can win last night


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I predict we loose this game. We aren't playing well enough on the road, and without TD, Manu and DB our team is pretty depleted. Unless Parker AND one other person have monster offensive games, we won't win. I think we will hang around for a while, but defensively we are not the Spurs right now. I think the Mavs will get lots of easy three point looks, and easy rebounds, and that will allow them to pull away and win.

Keys To Victory:

Guard the 3- Dirk, JT, Finley, etc. All the guys(excluding Damp and their C's) can shoot the three pretty well. If we don't have good perimeter defense, and allow them to get lots of 3 pt attempts, then we could be in trouble. Our only significant 3 pt shooter is Barry, and we can't keep up with them in a shootout.

Slow the tempo- We are short on people right now, and they are a better running team than us. Keep this a half-court style game, and we will have a chance to sneak one by them. If they get out on the break, then we will lose by at least 20.

Defensive Rebouding- Dampier is a very good offensive rebounder, as is Howard and Nowitski. If we let their guys get 2nd and 3rd chances then we have no hope. They may miss the first time, but they will convert on a 2nd chance. 

Pressure the PG- They have no true PG. JT can handle the ball, but when pressured, he will turn it over. If we can get easy baskets like that, then it will help us to a win. Also, if the rookie Harris is put in, keep the pressure on.

Prediction: Dallas 98 SA 91


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Wouldn't it have been smarter to rest Manu yesterday?





Yes, it seems like it. 





The Glenn Robinson watch is really in effect tonight. We've only got 3 wing players, so he's gonna have to play at least 20 minutes tonight.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Ginobili is in uniform in pre-game warmups, so I guess he's playing.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

It's official, Sean Elliot lied. Manu's playing and starting :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

this isnt going good so far were down 6-2 and getting out rebounded and taking bad shots


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I don't like how Manu and Parker have played early on. Big signs of trouble.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Spurs have started off like last game with two early steals. Manu and Parker are being really aggressive and taking it to the hoop early on.

San Antonio Spurs - 7
Dallas Mavericks - 10

1st Quarter - 6:36 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

down by 3 to many dumb fouls we need to play smarter. i expect parker to realy pick it up since manu wil get limited minutes


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ez where where u last nite lol


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ew bad call. big dog is in!!!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i c that parkers court vision is realy good tonight hes looking for other people. man another bad call... i dont like mark cuben were still down time out


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Big Dog missed his first shot. 



KokoTheMonkey said:


> I don't like how Manu and Parker have played early on. Big signs of trouble.


I think Parker has been playing very well so far. He is finding everyone for the open looks and drives it at will. I haven't seen enough of Ginobili yet to make an accurate assessment.

San Antonio Spurs - 15
Dallas Mavericks - 18

1st Quarter - 2:24 Remaining


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

How about that slam by Marks? Pretty darn impressive for a goofy looking curly haired lanky white guy. :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

marks with a nasty dunk. manu is having good d tonight seems like thats the constint


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Marks has some ups! :clap:

Big Dog just had a shot go in and out on him so now he is 0-2 from the field. I full expect him to improve in that department. He did get beat a couple of times on the defensive end which led to easy Mavericks baskets though.

San Antonio Spurs - 20
Dallas Mavericks - 26

1st Quarter - 0:00 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

1st qt is over dallas made a little run. hopfully we can stay in the gm and win this in the 4th. i dont think that dallas d can keep it up all 4qt. we took a couple bad shots and a couple bad tos but besides that we play decent to good. parker playing well and some one else needs to step it up
26mavs
20spurs


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Bruce Bowen is about the worst player in the league when it comes to making wide open layups. How did he ****ing miss that? 



Parker is killing us. He's got at least 2 TO's in the first quarter, and he's controlling the ball too much.



The defense has been pretty darn good though. We've been active and have had our hands everywhere.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

If we don't start improving our shot selection we will dig a huge hole that will be hard to climb out of. Our defense has been very solid so far, but everytime it seems Dirk just hits another jumper. Hopefully, our shots start falling because we will not win shooting this way.

San Antonio Spurs - 22
Dallas Mavericks - 30

2nd Quarter - 8:34 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

its gotta be barry who helps us. offense foul down 6


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

rember when i said o would complain about the refs onther gm well this is that gm man refs need glasses. we need to get a rebound


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im aboubt to explode.. i need to breath...i think we are getting mad at the refs alot easyer cause we need every little thing possible and wow we cant get a call @ all. we need to penitrate and make good nice shots. our shot selection sux. dirk and his digglers r killn us


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

kerr guarnteed us to have hca in the first 2 rounds :biggrin: on topic were down12 at half


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i respect majority of teams not this 1


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Wow, we suck on the road without Duncan. Our offensive has now progressed from bad to just piss poor. We are shooting 39% against the Dallas Mavericks. I know they are an improved defensive team but we have to shoot better than that if we want a chance. Despite our great defense, the Mavs continue to make their shots and are shooting 53%. We need a sparkplug at the beginning of the second half to get our shots to go.

San Antonio Spurs - 34
Dallas Mavericks - 45

2nd Quarter - 0:00 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 
im so frekin mad why dont we play with some freakin basketballs and drive in the lane. this isnt the pistons or rockets deffense this is the mavs why the hell cant we get a rebound sacrifice our body to get some points in the paint. we only have 34 pts and we have not scored this whole half. :curse:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

well im the only here. massenburg is doing alot better then marks. man how many frekin 3 pt plays are they having on us. we suck we deserve to loose.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

timeout
i no we lost this gm. but we only have 40 pts any its almost 4th qt we better score 70 this gm. duncan needs to get back soon


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I can't believe I am still watching this. This is not a case of Duncan not playing, this is a case of playing like absolute ****. Dallas is outshooting us by 22%! :curse: We are shooting a grand 0% from beyond the arc. We are shooting 50% from the free throw line and our best free throw shooter has gone 0-4 from the charity stripe. I don't see how this can get any worse. The good defense that we played in the first half has gone down the drain and the Mavs are getting every single shot they want. This is easily the worst game of the year. I still can't believe that the Mavs are destroying us. When is the last time we have been down by 30?

San Antonio Spurs - 40
Dallas Mavericks - 70

3rd Quarter - 2:49 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

On a lighter note: Did Steve Kerr just call Keith Van Horn and Brent Barry notable tough guys? :laugh:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im about to go completly insane. were only have 47 pt in the 4th. im so delerious. were still playing like crap


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

And the massacre continues. Our lowest point total after three quarters. I just want this horrible game to end.

San Antonio Spurs - 47
Dallas Mavericks - 76

3rd Quarter - 0:00 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

the refs are so dumb they hit nazi with a tech when they didnt do anything


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

wow were coming back only down by 26...


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

More great news. We might set the franschise low for points scored in a game. Great job Spurs! Keep up the great shooting! Take it easy on defense too, we have to at least give the Mavs a chance.

San Antonio Spurs - 56
Dallas Mavericks - 84

4th Quarter - 7:54 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

wow looks like we are not going to set a franchise low. who do we play nxt?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

well...this isn't very good at all now is it?...I turned that game off. I'm trying to control my anger. The reffs were just so f***ed up tonight. It's hard to beleive the Spurs were even worse that them.

I have changed my opinion of worst game of the season to this one.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> well...this isn't very good at all now is it?...I turned that game off. I'm trying to control my anger. The reffs were just so f***ed up tonight. It's hard to beleive the Spurs were even worse that them.
> 
> I have changed my opinion of worst game of the season to this one.


make that 2 by the way post 5 more post to get a 1000 :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> make that 2 by the way post 5 more post to get a 1000 :biggrin:


Thanks for reminding me. I forgot how many I had after 985. 2 more to go :banana:

I just notice you only have 66 more to go. Maybe if you start some sever post padding you can beat me to it :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i still have a lil over 50... man this gm is so ugly 1 more pt so we dont have to set a franchise low and we need to not let them score another point so they dont get 100. the only reason im not criticing like i usally do is cause everything is bad


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

well it will not go as franchise low we lost by almost 40 and we got a few steal thats about it. we 4 gms ahead of them so i stilll think we will get number2 seed


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*eagerly awaits Duncan's return*


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> *eagerly awaits Duncan's return*


One more week...hopefully

:bbanana: :vbanana: :rbanana: *1,000th POST!* :banana: :gbanana: :cbanana:

Edit: one of the bananas isn't in sync with the others...


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

dang that was sad... like the spurs played like crap, even without duncan, it was horrible... who knew u could make so much mistakes in one game. nothing was going to spurs' way at all... i'm really really anticipating for duncan's return.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> this isnt the pistons or rockets deffense this is the mavs


A mavs team who is very much improved on the defensive side of the ball thanks to Former Spur Avery Johnson. He has instilled a system that the players are really now trying to buy into it. It remains to be seen how much come playoff time. 

This is a tough loss. We know exactly how you feel because we recently have been in this type of game. Example this past Sunday. This game means nothing but how much two playoff contending NBA teams would not let another sweep them in the regular season. San Antonio and Dallas both were in the same position last year when Dallas was up 3-0 then San Antonio ripped Dallas in the last game. Dallas was not going to let that happen so they played with more intensity.

Still this is only a reg season game and the Spurs will be fine.


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

Glad that one is over...the only good thing is, we lost so badly that we will just be able to move on and not dwell on it...hey, give me some credit for finding something positive to say, I had to think hard for that one...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Thank goodness for softball, because without that I would have been watching the massacre in the 2nd half. I pretty much watched the whole first half, and you could just tell we were going to get our *** spanked. I mentioned how Manu and Parker looked bad to start things off and how that was a bad sign, and boy did I nail that one down. 


It's one thing to get beaten because you're not talented enough, but it's another thing when you go out there and just don't care and just don't try. The effort is ****ing bull ****, and there's no reason to play like this whether or whether not Duncan is on the floor. People can say "Duncan is out so it doesn't matter" all they want, and while we all know first-hand how good Duncan is, he can't do everything. I guarantee you we don't win a championship with Manu and Parker playing like this on the road. These guys are stars with huge contracts, and there's no reason for them to perform like this. Flat-out ridiculous. People don't call out Popovich very much, but I'm doing it right now. What the hell is the plan on offense? Seriously? Stand around and wait for the other team to stop playing defense? Our offense is a disgrace, and I mean that seriously. Terrible, terrible, terrible offense. The players aren't playing worth a **** anyway, but Popovich needs to come with a game plan offense. We use the pick-and-roll.........what other offense do we have? 



I don't care if Duncan is missing or not, I don't care what our record is right now, I don't care that this isn't the playoffs......I'm freaking ashamed of a team who lacks serious effort. I hope the whole team looks and the mirror and realizes they are embarrassing themselves. Dallas is a great team, but they aren't 36 points better than us even if we have Sean Marks and Mike Wilks playing 35 minutes.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

Wow . The point difference is huge. It looks like the Spurs only played three quarters while the Mavericks played 4 ..

Lack of talent is comprehensible , lack of effort is unpardonable .


----------



## SpursFan16 (Mar 29, 2005)

Who would've thought.

The team has outplayed us on defense.

The MAVS, yes the MAVS have outplayed us on D.

this is one that i didn't expect to see.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

IMO they were planning on tanking this game and boy it did show.
We must win a game on the road w/o TD, especially for TP and Manu...
I know they can win on the road in the playoffs it's not my point, it's more that a win on the road is a minimum required for these guys in perspective of the playoffs, they have completely lost their confidence in themselves without Tim. Collectively and individually.

Bottom line
Spurs win series 3/1


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Well, this was a pretty bad loss. We played like crap. I knew we were gonna get killed, so I turned it off about midway through the 2nd quarter, and I was too mad to post. Even without TD, that kind of loss is inexcusable. No one stepped up to the challenge and we just looked like we didn't want to be there. Really disappointed in Parker and Manu, and the whole team. Hopefully we can rebound, and keep our 4 game lead over the Mavs.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Gambino said:


> A mavs team who is very much improved on the defensive side of the ball thanks to Former Spur Avery Johnson. He has instilled a system that the players are really now trying to buy into it. It remains to be seen how much come playoff time.
> 
> This is a tough loss. We know exactly how you feel because we recently have been in this type of game. Example this past Sunday. This game means nothing but how much two playoff contending NBA teams would not let another sweep them in the regular season. San Antonio and Dallas both were in the same position last year when Dallas was up 3-0 then San Antonio ripped Dallas in the last game. Dallas was not going to let that happen so they played with more intensity.
> 
> Still this is only a reg season game and the Spurs will be fine.


yes they are much improved but we still have the best deffense. they have a good deffense we have a great


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> yes they are much improved but we still have the best deffense. they have a good deffense we have a great



Without TD and Manu, we are not a great defense. We still have good team defense(not last night), but those are two integral parts of our D. Also we just got outplayed defensively last night. That is evident, b/c Dallas held us under 70 points! I'd say thats pretty damn good, and better than we could do without TD and Manu.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

Worst lose ever.


----------

